# SweetMeeting - Singlebörse



## Costa (5 August 2015)

Hallo 

Mein Name ist Costa und ich habe mich vor einigen Wochen auf sweetmeeting angemeldet. Am Anfang erschien mir die Seite wirklich seriös und ich habe auch eine wirklich nette Frau kennen gelernt.
Dort habe ich mit Coins bezahlt. Sprich mal Paysafekarte oder PayPal.

Leider kam es nie zum treffen, im Gegenteil ... sie hat weder Skype noch E-Mail noch eine Telefonnummer für mich. 

In den Agbs steht das Controller eingesetzt werden. Ist das wirklich so ? 
Haben diese Controller mein Leben belustigt und mich ärmer gemacht ?
Kann ich dagegen etwas unternehmen ? 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG Costa


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2015)

So ist das. Die nette Frau gibt es nicht.

Es gibt nicht so viele Menschen auf der Welt, wie Profile in Partnerbörsen im Schichtdienst von Betrügern bedient werden.


----------



## Costa (5 August 2015)

Also ist dieses ein Fake Chat  Schade, dass man so den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht  sicher bin ich nun um einiges schlauer und auch ärmer


----------



## dvill (13 August 2015)

Hier ist die "nette Frau":

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...packt-aus-ich-war-zwoelf-frauen/12131050.html


> Ein Partnerbörsen-Abzocker packt aus
> 
> Ich war zwölf Frauen


----------



## Teleton (31 August 2015)

Die Zahlen hier fand ich auch ganz spannend, knapp 18.000 Männer balgen sich um jede im Portal aktive Frau:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...on-millionen-maenner-fast-keine-frauen.49103/


----------



## Queenfan (8 September 2015)

Ich war da auch für 3 Tage angemeldet.Bei denen steht das auch in den agb`s dass sie Leute haben die mit einem schreiben.Mir kam das schon gleich seltsam vor das 4 Frauen mit mir schreiben wollten,da ich auch schon auf seriösen Portalen war und dort max.1 Frau innerhalb von sechs Monaten mit mir geschrieben hat.
Ich habe mir da aber keine coins gekauft da ich realist bin.Also Finger weg von solchen Seiten und im "normalen" Leben nach einem/einer Partner/in suchen.


----------



## dvill (19 September 2015)

http://www.heise.de/forum/heise-onl...instweilige-Verfuegung/posting-23724439/show/


> Auch habe ich eine Auswertung darüber erstellt, wieviel Singles ein Dating Portal als registrierte Nutzer bewirbt. Dabei bin ich darauf gekommen, dass jeder Deutsche von 16 bis 56 Jahren mindestens 3 mal auf einem Portal in Deutschland angemeldet sein muss.


----------



## karl123 (6 Dezember 2015)

Gibt es denn eine Liste mit seriösen Dating Anbietern ?


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2015)

Da kannst du auch nach seriösen Bordellen fragen. Ich kenne beides aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2015)

Definiere "seriös"
Es gibt finya, jappy oder kwick, das sind kostenlose Kontaktseiten, aber die haben nichts mit den üblichen Datingportalen zu tun


----------



## Angiep (9 August 2016)

Hallo, Also ich möchte  dazu mal kurz meine Erfahrung  erzählen ... Als ersten fiel mir schon mal auf , dass ich auf der Seite Sweetmeeting nicht mal mein Profil richtig ausgefüllt hatte, als bereits einer "angebissen" hat . Nach einigen Chats  wollte ich diese "Bezahlerei" umgehen und  bot meine E-mail oder Telefonnummer an . Jeder wirklich interessierte Mann hätte  wohl gejubelt , statt dessen wurde ich beschuldigt auf Adressen- und Telefonnummernjagd zu sein.. und  dass es ein Kennenlernen NUR über diesen Chat , also mit coins geben würde! Glücklicherweise  war ich ja schon durch Costas Bericht  gewarnt . so habe ich natürlich alles abgebrochen . Absolute Sauerei , was da mit  dem Geld und vor allem mit  den Gefühlen  von unwissenden Menschen angestellt wird! LG Angie


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2016)

Dann gehts denen aber schon richtig sch.... wenn die Frauen auch schon per Lockvogel angequatscht werden.


----------



## hellsingbiest (14 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich kann alle nur Warnen,die auf der suche nach einer frau sind und sich auf sweetmeeting anmelden.schaut das ihr euch schnell wieder abmeldet.ich möchte mal meine erfahrung erläutern.anfangs schien alles normal zulaufen und es den anschein einer serijösen seite macht.man wird auch von allen frauen in allen altersklassen angeschrieben.war lange da und habe auch viel geld verloren.und es nie zu einen treffen gekommen ist.und alles was sich dreht ist auf diesen weg ein treffen auszumachen.und ich eine auch anbot meine mail zu tauschen erfolglos.und wenn man mal ein treffen vereinbart hat, es wieder abgesagt. es gab ja immer ein grund,mal war sie krank dann war das auto kaputt alles nur ausrede.und wenn man sich die ags, genauer ansieht das die seite eben controller also mit worten IKM-schreiber einsetz um ahnungslose user das geld aus der tasche ziehen.seit alle gewarmt am besten ihr löscht die seite so schnell es geht wieder.den es sind keine reale frauen und alles nur fake profile.und alle um den brei rumschreiben mit absicht euch das geld aus der tasche ziehen.ich finde es schon eine frechheit user so um das geld zu erleichtern.ich denke es gibt bessere seiten wie jappy,oder spin zb die kostenlos sind und da kannst nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## klausp (14 April 2017)

Wenn du die Groß- und Kleinschreibung anwenden und nach den Satzzeichen einen Zwischenraum einfügen würdest, könnte man deinen Beitrag wesentlich leichter lesen.


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2017)

Wenn ich eine Frau wäre und er mir solche Nachrichten sendet, um mich mit ihm zu verabreden, würde ich auch irgend einen Grund erfinden, um abzusagen.


----------



## Niki S Thompson (2 Juni 2021)

Ich habe mich auf der Seite auch angemeldet. Das merkwürdige war nach zwei Nachrichten hat mich einer gefragt ob ich nicht WhatsApp habe da es da leichter wäre zu chatten. Wir hatten etwa
eineinhalb Stunden gechattet, sie nannte mich zwischenzeitlich schon "Liebling", als sie mich nach einem weiteren Foto fragte. Das fand ich okay, da sie sich möglicherweise auch absichern will dass ich kein Fake bin. Umso glaubwürdiger fand ich es, da sie bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon drei Fotos von sich geschickt hatte. Aber dann: sie schickt mir das Foto dass ich ihr von mir geschickt hatte zurück und bat mich dieses Foto als Profilfoto bei whatsapp einzustellen, damit sie mich sofort erkennt. Ich dachte "naja, sie schreibt mit noch mehr Kerlen, ich kann jetzt nach knapp zwei Stunden schlecht erwarten dass ich der einzige in ihrem Leben bin". Dennoch habe ich das Foto nicht als Profilfoto eingestellt weil es mir in dem Moment wie Schuppen von den Augen fiel: bis zu diesem Moment fragte sie mich nach allen möglichen Dingen aus, beispielsweise Kinderwunsch, wie lange ich Single bin was ich arbeite sogar was mein Lieblingsessen sei. ABER: nach meinem Namen zu fragen hatte sie vergessen. Auf "sweetmeeting" hatte ich einen Fantasienamen und bei whatsapp sieht man auch nur eine Abkürzung meines Vornamens. Ich habe sie dreimal gefragt wie mein Name denn sei, woraufhin sie mich blockiert hat. Was mir bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht aufgefallen ist: eine mir unbekannte internationale Vorwahl. Dieser habe ich bei Google eingegeben und erfahren dass es sich um einen nigerianischen Anschluss handelt. Darunter waren Artikel mit Warnungen über die "Nigerianische Connection" wo genau die Situation in der ich war beschrieben wurde. Es wird ein vertrauensverhältnis aufgebaut und irgendwann pumpen sie dann die Leute an. 

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, wenn man auf einem Dating Portal als Mann von Frauen angeschrieben wird kann man sich direkt wieder abmelden. Wenn die Damen echt sind haben sie es nicht nötig Männer anzuschreiben, weil sie regelrecht zugeschissen werden mit Anfragen.
.
 In diesem Sinne


----------

